# Abhishek Manu Singhvi's leaked CD goes viral on the Internet



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 23, 2012)

> New Delhi: A controversial CD allegedly featuring Congress leader Abhishek Manu Singhvi's has him livid. Despite a court injunction, the video went viral on the internet. Some are worried the incident will spark off a fresh wave of restrictions on the web.
> 
> If you've shared Abhishek Manu Singhvi's leaked video with friends online, you could go to jail, say cyber experts. The video not only invades Singhvi's privacy, its content is pornographic. And sharing porn online is a crime in India. Still, the video's popularity online need not be driven by any criminal intent as Singhvi believes.
> 
> ...




Abhishek Manu Singhvi's leaked CD goes viral on the Internet - Politics - Politics News - ibnlive


Heres another report


Spoiler






> Amitabh Tanu Kinghvi speaks to `Bluntly Speaking’
> Posted by Tenali Rama ⋅ April 20, 2012 ⋅ Leave a Comment
> Filed Under  abhishek manu singhvi, arnab goswami, cd, driver, frankly speaking, kinghvi, satire, tenali rama, times now
> 
> ...





*tenaliramareports.com/2012/04/20/amitabh-tanu-kinghvi-speaks-to-bluntly-speaking/


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 23, 2012)

lulz.
why is he ashamed now?
why he wasnt ashamed when he did the deed?
damn hypocrites.



> Executive Director, Software Freedom Law Centre Mishi Chaudhary admits freedom should have its limits


someone shoot this guy.
or get account details of him, and delete/close every internet account he ever made.
that will be justice and "limited freedom" for him.

dat "interview"!!
so much win!!
so many innuendos and double entendres xDxDxD
this guy is a genius here.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 23, 2012)

he resigned from congress


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 23, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> he resigned from congress



typical Indian-Politicianness : "see i did'nt do anything,this is a ploy of the opposition yet,i'm resigning"
*comes back in next 5 years from different constituency and/or gets different portfolio*




till date i used to think that Congress loves money and BJP likes Pr0n,turns out both parties like money and Pr0n


----------



## Arrow-> (Apr 24, 2012)

who is this guy i dont know him.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 24, 2012)

yea who is he?


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 24, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> lulz.
> why is he ashamed now?
> why he wasnt ashamed when he did the deed?
> damn hypocrites.



Indian Politicians, Good for Nothing!

*i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/006/216/7nTnr.png


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 24, 2012)

he was congress spokesperson till yesterday and senior lawyer in supreme court.

Now a * ...just search his name on utube


Arrow-> said:


> who is this guy i dont know him.


----------



## bibinjohn (Apr 24, 2012)

it is available in the popular torrent sites also..


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 24, 2012)

bibinjohn said:


> it is available in the popular torrent sites also..



lol, now they'll sue every site on the internet.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 24, 2012)

tfd in immediate danger of a lawsuit
MAN THE HARPOONS!!!


----------

